
Show HN: WiFi Time Tracker -automatic time tracking app based on WiFi connection - igora
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.igor.wifi_time_tracker
======
igora
Hi, developer here.

I developed a simple time tracking app that may help you analyze and visualize
how much time exactly do you spend e.g. at work each day, or on the commute to
work or any other places where you connect to the wifi often.

I created it so I could compare how much time I spend on different routes to
work every morning, so I could find the best one and needed something with a
good precision but couldn't find anything on the play store already.

The app is implemented using the Flutter framework and considering it is my
first app ever, it was quite fun to implement it (especially considering no
graphical skills whatsoever).

It's ads-free as I don't plan on monetizing it.

